# Semi Integrated Headset



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

What is the difference with the normal headset? Can you use a normal headset on a semi integrated hs frame?


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

No you can't. You have to get the type of headset the frame is made for. Semi integrated, the cups go into the frame almost flush, where a normal one isn't.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm assuming by semi integrated you mean zero-stack?


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Standard headsets come in three types (when it coems to frames): Traditional, Semi Integrated/Zero Stack, Integrated. Your frame is designed for exactly one of the three and that is the only one that fits.

Cane Creek has a good description of it: http://www.canecreek.com/manuals/He...set_Identification_and_SpecificationGuide.pdf (see page 4)

If you have a friendly machine shop at hand, you might be able to get a custome made sleeve to convert a ZS or IS frame to traditional head sets. I've had to do this once - and was lucky enough to find a bro who helped me out - when I found that one of my old beaters had a custom sized IS head tube.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Just buy a semi, it will save a lot of hassle.

Hope make a really good one, pricey though, but not silly expensive.


----------



## AchrisK (May 15, 2006)

So, what's the deal with Semi Integrated / Zero Stack headsets? Are they a fully supported and sustained configuration, or are they on their way out? My 2006 GT Chucker has one, and the 2010 Chuckers still have them. When you go to Jenson USA . com, there are relatively few models for this style.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

AchrisK said:


> So, what's the deal with Semi Integrated / Zero Stack headsets? Are they a fully supported and sustained configuration, or are they on their way out? My 2006 GT Chucker has one, and the 2010 Chuckers still have them. When you go to Jenson USA . com, there are relatively few models for this style.


Semi Integrated headsets allow frame builders to minimize the stack height/length of the head tube. This comes in handy with 29" ers for example. Semi Integrated is easier on manufacturing for the frame vendor. So I'd say they are going strong as ever in their current market.

As the vast majority of bikes uses a traditional headset there aren't that many bargain sale opportunities for integrated or semi integrated headsets.


----------

